# converting a playhouse into a rabbit pad..



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

My daughter and I would like a French Lop 9or 2), but I have advised her that i would not keep such rabbits in hutch so she would have to sacrafice her play house. 

We are purely in the reserch stage so not entriely sure where it will lead. The playhouse is 7ft x 5ft and has a ladder up to a mezaline floor (if that is what it is even called) sort of a landing area. Where would we start with converting it and what would i need to buy/do?

Thanks


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont have a clue as I dont have a converted playhouse myself but check out the rabbit forums housing section, you will get a ton of ideas. I love looking through other peoples pics of their rabbits homes 

Housing - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I have converted an old shed and used my runs to build a big walk in avairy on the side... heres how i did it in pics and how it looks finished...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/104706-pics-my-new-shed-run-setup-so-far.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/113940-roof-anf-guttering-shed-run.html

Hope it helps


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Lucy here is a link to a post I made showing my bunnies wendy house

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/97507-miffy-georges-house-photos.html

hope it helps, its been almost a year now and I wouldnt change a thing in there although ive had to replace the carpet runners


----------

